
PHP 7.0.0 released - colinodell
https://secure.php.net/archive/2015.php#id2015-12-03-1
======
sarciszewski
Unlike the other day, this is an actual release.

~~~
lsaferite
Yes. This was the post I expected to see that other day.

I'm so happy. Now just to get my projects onto PHP7.

------
badwolf93
and nobody cares

~~~
Kyoushu
Careful not to cut yourself with that edge

